# Themen im Fotoalbum



## Kolja (23. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin etwas irritiert. Im Album gibt ein Thema "Fotokalender" und eines "Kalender 2008". Beide sehen vom Inhalt her gleich aus. Wo ist der Unterschied?
bzw. wo könnte ich denn ein Foto einstellen?

Schon mal Danke


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Themen im Fotoalbum*

Hallo Andrea,

stell es in den von Dir gedachten Monat - nicht in die Überkategorie!
Klick Dich einfach soweit durch, bis Du beim Monat landest... "viele Wege führen nach Rom".


----------



## Kolja (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Themen im Fotoalbum*

Hallo Annett,

meine Güte Du bist aber schnell. Dann klicke ich mich mal durch

Danke


----------

